

CurateKing – the simplest way to manage your social media - chimpmint
http://signup.curateking.com

======
dang
Show HN isn't for landing pages or email signups, but for things people can
actually play with. Please read the guidelines [1] and post a Show HN when
you're ready.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
chimpmint
Thank you very much for pointing this out! We're very sorry, we will post when
ready!

------
chimpmint
We developed an app that helps you find, compose, and schedule content to
share for your professional social media accounts that is launching on Monday.

All you need to do is..

1\. Add your twitter account

2\. describe your brand and posting habits

3\. approve the posts you want to share

